# 900/5 goes on sale...



## dkm201 (Nov 29, 2007)

JL Audio Mobile HD900/5


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

unless you simply can't fit a larger amp/amps, I can't see paying $1000 for that amp.


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

89grand said:


> unless you simply can't fit a larger amp/amps, I can't see paying $1000 for that amp.


I agree.


----------



## syoung298 (May 24, 2008)

bump for reviews.. has anyone picked up one of these; any comparisons relative to Alpine PDX? thanks.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

syoung298 said:


> bump for reviews.. has anyone picked up one of these; any comparisons relative to Alpine PDX? thanks.


not even in the same class


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Search for info on PDX. While their sounds is OK, the sub channels (or sub amps in general) are way OVERrated. Either that or the response curve drops off at like 40hz. In systems we've done -- *with ALL other things being equal* the JL amps sound a million times better, and they're sub channels actually have some *oomph*.

When I say *all other things being equal*, I mean customer wasn't happy w/ PDX and we swapped it for a JL (4 channels and sub, but still) it sounded better
BY FAR.

I've seen some problems w/ HD750/1's, but the 600/4 is amazing. I'd like to run one of each, but I'm waiting to see what happens with the 750/1.

Jay


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

what problems have you seen with the 750/1?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

89grand said:


> unless you simply can't fit a larger amp/amps, I can't see paying $1000 for that amp.


...or for that matter the exhorbitant prices they ask for the thin TW subs.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

89grand said:


> unless you simply can't fit a larger amp/amps, I can't see paying $1000 for that amp.


Well think about it this way. In most cases you'll need to pay for two amps anyway for a two way active front stage and a sub. I think there are a lot of you who have nearly $1000 worth of amps in your car. In this case though, it's the size of a book!


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

While I agree that the quality of this amp will most definitely be higher than the Alpine PDX, the price is a bit high for the wattage you are getting.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> what problems have you seen with the 750/1?


X2, would like to know also what problem does 750/1 has.


----------



## Mr B (Apr 21, 2009)

Eventually, the product should get cheaper, right? At least I'm hoping that's the case so I can pick one up to place under my seat to replace 2 heavy amps in my trunk.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I wouldn't pay $1k for it, but it might be nice to find a used one later on.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

placenta said:


> While I agree that the quality of this amp will most definitely be higher than the Alpine PDX, the price is a bit high for the wattage you are getting.


How much did you pay for your pair of Arc Minis, which make less power than the JL?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> How much did you pay for your pair of Arc Minis, which make less power than the JL?


.........served


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

i'd rather have ARC any day over JL. And I paid $900 before tax. so i paid less money and got a better name.

actually , my Arc 125.4 is rated 75Wrms x 4 and ARC 500.1 is 500Wrms x 1.. same. so you were saying?

put that in your pipe and give it to me.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL. Struck a nerve, did we?



placenta said:


> i'd rather have ARC any day over JL. And I paid $900 before tax. so i paid less money and got a better name.


OK, so the prices are obviously quite comparable, if not favoring the JL, if we compare MSRP to MSRP, and street price to street price. I'm glad you are happy with the name on your amplifier ("better name" obviously being 100% subjective), but that wasn't the question.



> actually , my Arc 125.4 is rated 75Wrms x 4 and ARC 500.1 is 500Wrms x 1.. same. so you were saying?


I believe I said the JL makes more power (100x4 + 500x1 into *4ohms @ 12 volts*).



> put that in your pipe and give it to me.


Alright, dude, will do. Maybe lighten up, a little.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> I believe I said the JL makes more power (100x4 + 500x1 into *4ohms @ 12 volts*).


what specs are you reading? cuz the specs in the link in this thread are:

5-channel Class-D System Amplifier. 75W x 4 @ 1.5-4 ohms (Main Channels) 500W x 1 @ 1.5-4 ohms (Subwoofer Channel)


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

placenta said:


> what specs are you reading? cuz the specs in the link in this thread are:
> 
> 5-channel Class-D System Amplifier. 75W x 4 @ 1.5-4 ohms (Main Channels) 500W x 1 @ 1.5-4 ohms (Subwoofer Channel)


I noticed that too...Odd, since those are the apparently the correct specs, but the total is only 800. I assumed that it was 100 x 4 + 500 x 1 as well, until I saw this.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

WTF?

According to that, it is 100 x 4 after all, but only @ 4 ohm


----------



## Audiophyle (Aug 8, 2009)

PDX-5 msrp is $600 or so, and power wise the only difference is the sub output, pdx being 300w rms.

THat said, the PDXs are quite UNDERRATED. My pdx-5 birthsheet claims 99w RMS x 4 @ 4ohm & 374w rms @ 4ohm for the sub. Mine sounds phenomenally crisp & clean, & sub output is more than enough to keep up.


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

PDX's should not be mentioned. future 900/5 owner.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

Chaos said:


> WTF?
> 
> According to that, it is 100 x 4 after all, but only @ 4 ohm


crutchfield also shows 100x4..


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

Never heard of an amp having MORE power as it goes UP in ohms..

Rated Power Front Channels: 100W RMS x 2 @ 4Ω (11V - 14.5V) 75W RMS x 2 @ 1.5-3Ω (11V - 14.5V) 

Rated Power Rear Channels: 100W RMS x 2 @ 4Ω (11V - 14.5V) 75W RMS x 2 @ 1.5-3Ω (11V - 14.5V)


----------



## RowJoe (Nov 14, 2008)

Audiophyle said:


> PDX-5 msrp is $600 or so, and power wise the only difference is the sub output, pdx being 300w rms.
> 
> THat said, the PDXs are quite UNDERRATED. My pdx-5 birthsheet claims 99w RMS x 4 @ 4ohm & 374w rms @ 4ohm for the sub. Mine sounds phenomenally crisp & clean, & sub output is more than enough to keep up.


They're rated at 14.4V, though... PDX amps are too noisy IMO.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'd own one of these in a heartbeat. finally a 5 channel with some balls AND in the most kick ass footprint ever.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

placenta said:


> Never heard of an amp having MORE power as it goes UP in ohms..
> 
> Rated Power Front Channels: 100W RMS x 2 @ 4Ω (11V - 14.5V) 75W RMS x 2 @ 1.5-3Ω (11V - 14.5V)
> 
> Rated Power Rear Channels: 100W RMS x 2 @ 4Ω (11V - 14.5V) 75W RMS x 2 @ 1.5-3Ω (11V - 14.5V)


It is very unusual, but manville confirmed it in one of the threads here.

It was originally going to be called the 800/5, with 75x4 on the front channels, but apparently they figured out a way to squeeze 100x4 at 4 ohms only.

I couldn't wait for (and can't yet afford) the 900/5, so I took a gamble and picked up a PDX-5 off eBay. Especially considering what I paid, I couldn't be any happier with it. I'd definitely rather have the JL, though. It appears to be superior in every aspect. You gotta pay to have the best. Considering what the JL offers, it's really not a bad value IMHO, and I'll rock one when I can afford it.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

IF it does rated power, and sounds good, and you drive a tiny tiny car with no room for real amps.

you drive a miata and your teh ghey, so your boyfriend can buy it for you.

us men will continue on with monster big amps that are way cheaper.

500 watts on a sub is weaksauce.

perfect for teh ghey men and their clipped 'club' tracks..


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

placenta said:


> Never heard of an amp having MORE power as it goes UP in ohms..
> 
> Rated Power Front Channels: 100W RMS x 2 @ 4Ω (11V - 14.5V) 75W RMS x 2 @ 1.5-3Ω (11V - 14.5V)
> 
> Rated Power Rear Channels: 100W RMS x 2 @ 4Ω (11V - 14.5V) 75W RMS x 2 @ 1.5-3Ω (11V - 14.5V)


The PG Xenons lose power AND draw more current as the impedance goes down. Something about the regulated outputs or something like that.

As for the little 900/5 I'd own one in a heartbeat but if price wasn't an issue take the 600/4 and 750/1 hands down. The installs I've heard with the HD amps have all sounded good. One was in the car of an sq noob that seems to be willing to learn. All this being said to me the Audison LRx 5.1k is the ultimate 5 channel with its stagger being nothing short of perfect for 2-way plus sub.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

60ndown said:


> IF it does rated power, and sounds good, and you drive a tiny tiny car with no room for real amps.
> 
> you drive a miata and your teh ghey, so your boyfriend can buy it for you.
> 
> ...


I LOL'd. :laugh:

I've got 80x8/[email protected] ohms and [email protected] ohm in a footprint that's 8"x42", and I paid $800 BNIB. Does that count for anything?  I've never seen a 5 channel amp as anything more than a "wife's car" amp. I'm sure it does what it's supposed to do though.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> I LOL'd. :laugh:
> 
> I've got 80x8/[email protected] ohms and [email protected] ohm in a footprint that's 8"x42", and I paid $800 BNIB. Does that count for anything?  I've never seen a 5 channel amp as anything more than a "wife's car" amp. I'm sure it does what it's supposed to do though.


80x8

275x4

1800x1

13 channels?

what amps dat?


----------



## M3-QTR (Aug 14, 2009)

So , how is this amp compared with something like Audison 5.1k ?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

60ndown said:


> 80x8
> 
> 275x4
> 
> ...


Sorry- 3 amps, 9 channels: A pair of T400-4s and one T1500-1bd. They're a bit underrated.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

hillbillly, m3, this beats the hell out of the audison.

unless you're running horns, the jl is the way to go. it's smaller and does 100x4. two of those audison channels are only 50 watts, though class a.

the jl has a more even balanced distribution of power and in a much smaller footprint.

oh and it's cheaper too.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> hillbillly, m3, this beats the hell out of the audison.
> 
> unless you're running horns, the jl is the way to go. it's smaller and does 100x4. two of those audison channels are only 50 watts, though class a.
> 
> ...


but audison haz magic smoke inside wat make it sound betta.

all good amps sound the same sept audison....err and zuki....and errr....


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah my 5.1k didn't play 10 hours before screwing up. They said the only thing to make it just die like that was inserting one of the modules on teh ends wrong...only I never pulled any of them out b/c it came with the ones I needed already plugged in.

Thank goodness I got it authorized.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

60ndown said:


> IF it does rated power, and sounds good, and you drive a tiny tiny car with no room for real amps.
> 
> you drive a miata and your teh ghey, so your boyfriend can buy it for you.
> 
> ...


Yeah, cuz small laptops are totally ghey vs. the giant old school laptops.

And small cell phones are totally ghey vs. the big old school ones.

Flat-screen TV's are totally ghey vs. the old school CRT's that are as deep as they are tall.

Go old school or go ghey, is what I always say.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

My preference would definitely be for the JL HD's over the Arc Mini’s or PDX's. I ‘wish’ JL could bring the MSRP down a bit on all of their products. Not a huge amount, but just enough to make them competitive with the PDX's and other options…that would include subwoofers as well...hint, hint!

IMO, with around a $50-$150 premium instead of $200 or more for a comparable JL product, most buyers would opt for the JL. Just taking into account the PDX amps, that's A LOT of sales! We should take a Poll on DIYMA of the amount of owners of PDX vs. HD amps to get an idea of the differential. But JL Audio obviously knows better than I do what pricing structure is more profitable for the company in the end. 

Yes, with the HD900.5 you are basically getting TWO amps for your $1000, but even if I purchased separate amps for the same end result, $500 each is a bit steep at those output ratings, especially considering the competition. Besides the obvious quality, the main advantage of course is that they are TINY! But, IMO a greater percentage of people will end up sacrificing size for cost and will ultimately choose a larger amp at considerable savings. JL Audio's market research must suggest otherwise. But I won’t complain too much…there are A LOT of options out there these days for very good quality amps for not a lot of money! 

One amp that I am really eager to try is the new ZED Leviathan 6-Channel. IMO it's quite a bit more versatile than a 5-Channel (take a look at the specs below or on ZED's web site at ZED AUDIO ). In addition, Stephen has done an Excellent job regarding the XO versatility of this amp...e.g. Lowpass/Bandpass/Highpass/Fullpass.

No, it's not as SMALL as the JL HD's, but it IS Very Small considering it's Power Rating, and it IS quite a bit more powerful overall. To be fair to the HD, you could "almost" fit Two HD's in the same space as One of the Leviathan amps. In addition, the HD's are designed to be Stackable (not that you couldn't stack the Leviathan as well).

That reminds me of another thing...$45 for the JL "HD Stacking Kit"??? WTH? It basically consists of 4 "threaded insert-" type screws. For the manufacturing cost of these, IMO, they should be included with Every HD amp! But as Martin Short said, "...It's a Profit Organization", lol.

It may seem that I'm a JL hater, but I'm really not! I just feel that their prices should be better because I really want to use A LOT more of their products than I currently have! In fact, I have the utmost respect for the company, and it's mainly attributed to Manville Smiths' representation of the company and his presence and involvement on this and other forums. If I was in the car audio business, this is the Man I would want representing my company...if I could afford him, haha.

Below are the specs for the Leviathan, which I'm sure most of you have seen as there are several threads on DIYMA already:

ZED Audio LEVIATHAN 6-Channel Amplifier

150wrms x 6 @ 4-ohm ...That's x 6 folks!!!
300wrms x 6 @ 2-ohm
600wrms x 3 @ 4-ohm bridged

Length: 16.1" (410mm) - (HD = 10.74")
Width: 9.7" (247mm) - (HD = 7.85")
Height: 2.1" (55mm) - (HD = 1.93")

MSRP is $599 (~60% of the Total Cost of the HD900/5)

The Burr Brown upgrade will now be included on the Leviathan and the new 2-Channel Kronos.

That is all.

Billy B.

Edit: Another comparison is that you can have the ZED Leviathan at 6 x 150w for about the same price as the 4 x 150w JL HD600/4! Again, the ZED is a bit larger.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> Yeah, cuz small laptops are totally ghey vs. the giant old school laptops.
> 
> And small cell phones are totally ghey vs. the big old school ones.
> 
> ...


lil sensitive there cap?
im guessin you lov teh cawk.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

OK...now this *is* the best thread ever...


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm reading some of these comparisons, and some of the things mentioned in JL's favor isn't adding up to me.

The first one is people mentioning that the 900/5 is rated at 100x4, but this page from JL's site clearly states 75x4.

The other is the "at 12v" comments. I can see where this would make a difference in a non regulated amp when running at 14+ volts; but this isn't the case here, right? The wattage is the same from 11v to 14.5v, correct?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

JL Audio HD900/5 Amp: Multi-channel - Car Amplifiers at Onlinecarstereo.com

Oooh Herrow there.....


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

The page you're pointing at is for a third party that is acting as JL Audio's storefront... they probably borked it and didn't update the text in the description... check the URL.

Here is JL's page:

JL Audio HD900/5 Amplifiers - Car Audio Amps & Amplifiers

And it clearly says 4 x 100 + 1 x 500 @ 4 ohms...


----------



## M3-QTR (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice find Italyn !!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> JL Audio HD900/5 Amp: Multi-channel - Car Amplifiers at Onlinecarstereo.com
> 
> Oooh Herrow there.....


Now that's closer to the price that it _should_ be. That is "reasonable" for what it does. But at the same time, that should be the "street price" from any JL Audio AUTHORIZED seller!


----------



## Mr B (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, very nice find!!!!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Now for $750 BNIB, the 900/5 looks like a great value. If it had bandpass crossovers, it would make what I'm sure is an already great amp completely awesome. Granted, you can find the PDX-5 for roughly half of that.

On paper however, the Leviathan has them both beat in terms of power, versatility and value (i.e. watt/dollar ratio). Once I see some positive feedback on the Zed, I would be most inclined to own one of those.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

Chaos said:


> Now for $750 BNIB, the 900/5 looks like a great value. If it had bandpass crossovers, it would make what I'm sure is an already great amp completely awesome. Granted, you can find the PDX-5 for roughly half of that.
> 
> On paper however, the Leviathan has them both beat in terms of power, versatility and value (i.e. watt/dollar ratio). Once I see some positive feedback on the Zed, I would be most inclined to own one of those.


For $750, I might admit I would have bought it over a couple ARC Minis.. but it doesnt change the fact that I already had JL amps and didnt care for the characteristics anyway.


----------



## CamryGuy (Jul 17, 2009)

This has been a good read. I'm in the market for a 5 channel and was considering the PDX5, heard about the JL, but also the Soundstream LW5.1000 http://www.soundstream.com/los/lil-wonder_amp.htm Has anyone had experience with these? They are 4x70 & 1x200 @ 4 ohms, 4x115 & 1x340 @ 2 ohms. The PDX5 is $600 here in Canada and the Soundstream is $400, with the JL $1000 plus. The Soundstream has a larger footprint, but that's OK for me, especially considering the price.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

One thing about the JLs I like is that they have balanced inputs. Not useful in my case since nothing else I have is balanced, but it is a nice feature for those who can use it.

Price?... do some digging. Italyn's link isn't the best deal out there.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

One of my local dealers already offered it to me for $899, so street price is likely coming down to what the market will bear. The x-over features on this suck dong though if you want to run tri-amped active, so I'm taking a pass.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> JL Audio HD900/5 Amp: Multi-channel - Car Amplifiers at Onlinecarstereo.com
> 
> Oooh Herrow there.....


I know alot of you guys are after the best deal and don't give a **** about warranty but I just had to point out that JL is very tight with warranty and internet sales from non-authorized dealers. There are only about 5 online authorized dealers you can order from and their all about the same price, $999.
JL tries to protect their dealers on sales margin as much as possible. If they went direct to the public and cut out the middle men as Zed does then they could offer a much better price. There's nothing wrong with what their doing it just goes against what this web site is all about. They obviously are very successful doing business this way as I see alot of JL products at shows and events I attend.

Tim


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> One thing about the JLs I like is that they have balanced inputs. Not useful in my case since nothing else I have is balanced, but it is a nice feature for those who can use it.
> 
> Price?... do some digging. Italyn's link isn't the best deal out there.


Definitely a very nice feature. FWIW, though, the PDX's have it too (though not documented).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, I forgot about that.
did anyone ever confirm for sure it does. I know it was posted up last year by Babs but I don't recall getting a solid answer.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

placenta said:


> For $750, I might admit I would have bought it over a couple ARC Minis.. but it doesnt change the fact that I already had JL amps and didnt care for the characteristics anyway.



For the record, I wasn't directing any of my posts at you specifically. Just examining the specs of the 900/5 in general.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

ungo4 said:


> I know alot of you guys are after the best deal and don't give a **** about warranty but I just had to point out that JL is very tight with warranty and internet sales from non-authorized dealers. There are only about 5 online authorized dealers you can order from and their all about the same price, $999.
> JL tries to protect their dealers on sales margin as much as possible. If they went direct to the public and cut out the middle men as Zed does then they could offer a much better price. There's nothing wrong with what their doing it just goes against what this web site is all about. They obviously are very successful doing business this way as I see alot of JL products at shows and events I attend.
> 
> Tim


I checked the 900/5 owners manual and JL's warranty is 2 years. The online car stereo's website (link I posted) has a 1 year warranty through them. If it's going to break not from user error it would likely be within the first year. However, if it came with no warranty at all that would be a different story.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

kyheng said:


> X2, would like to know also what problem does 750/1 has.


x3

I have been running two of them since they were first available, and have had no issues.

I also have been running two 600/4s since they came out, and one of them has taken a dump. I'm not too worried though, since it's under warranty. It happens.

I've been very happy with these amps.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> yea, I forgot about that.
> did anyone ever confirm for sure it does. I know it was posted up last year by Babs but I don't recall getting a solid answer.


I can confirm. :thumbsup: I'm sending my PDX-5 the same balanced signal I sent my old JL 500/5, and it works perfectly (unlike the Kenwood KAC-X4R, which doesn't have balanced inputs).

Like I said, I'd rather have the JL. I think it's pretty well proven that the high frequency noise floor on the PDX isn't great (I can hear it if I turn the gains up too much). For the money, though, I think the PDX-5 is a pretty sweet budget option. Really happy with mine.

But damn the 900/5 looks sweet.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I own 2 hd600/4 and a 750/1. Noise floor issues are barely present at all with the gains at least at 12’oclock on all of them. In fact, the main culprit of noise is really the h701. The PDX’s gains were set very low and still gave me noise headaches. Going from the noisy PDXs to these was well worth the extra cost to me.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I suspect I don't listen as loud as some of you guys.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just saying that so you would know that, indeed, the JLs noise floor is that much better than the alpine.

I hated the alpine for that very reason; I could't throttle the gain pot the way I wanted to without adverse noise effects. I dealt with it for a long time but got sick of it shortly after.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Well, I own 2 hd600/4 and a 750/1. Noise floor issues are barely present at all with the gains at least at 12’oclock on all of them. In fact, the main culprit of noise is really the h701. The PDX’s gains were set very low and still gave me noise headaches. Going from the noisy PDXs to these was well worth the extra cost to me.


You mean you got noise issues on the HDs? I own A6450 and I do have noise issues but it is because main fuse problem. I need to clean the fuse and all the contacts then the noise is eliminated. As what my repairer said, this is because of the power input section problem, not the RCA input problem. So in order to keep the noise at very minimum, voltage drop from battery to amp must be minimum. Meausre before with my multimeter, I will have noise issues whenever the voltage shows 9-10V when the amp is on.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

No, that's not what he's saying, and you're talking about a completely different issue.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

capnxtreme said:


> How much did you pay for your pair of Arc Minis, which make less power than the JL?


I'm sure he paid a lot less than $1000 but you are correct, the main channels make 25 Watts more per channel. Having said that, I'd love to try a pair of 900/5s.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> I'm sure he paid a lot less than $1000 but you are correct, the main channels make 25 Watts more per channel. Having said that, I'd love to try a pair of 900/5s.


I didnt pay $1000, but I didnt pay less than $900 either...


----------



## monkeyshine (Aug 14, 2009)

i think the 900/5 looks great but i couldn't wait long enough to see if the price would drop so i just nabbed a memphis mc5.1400 for half the price


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^^ Nice amp but that thing is HUGE!!! LOL

There's so much going on in my head right now I can't keep everything straight, lol...is JL still working on an HD1200/1? I know it was discussed for a moment in a thread here somewhere, but I can't remember what Manville said except that 1200 watts was about the most they could squeeze out of the HD chassis size. Anyone hear one way or the other?


----------



## monkeyshine (Aug 14, 2009)

bbfoto said:


> ^^ Nice amp but that thing is HUGE!!! LOL


thanks and yeah it's an inch longet than the sub box i want!! i'm using a surfboard for a template when i mount it, lol


----------



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

bump. any word on the JL HD1200/1 ?


----------



## Mayhem Industriez (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow after seeing this tread I am really glad I got one. I ended up picking up mine for $300


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Mayhem Industriez said:


> Wow after seeing this tread I am really glad I got one. I ended up picking up mine for $300


Sure there was anything in the box?


----------



## Mayhem Industriez (Jun 15, 2010)

ItalynStylion said:


> Sure there was anything in the box?


Ya I heard it work before I bought it. It was running jl components and a 10 w6 and it sounded amazing


----------

